# James Galway



## becky

I was going through my CD's and remembered how much music James Galway has made. He will play any type of music with just about anybody. His flute music is just so beautiful. Of note, I have his Meditations CD, which is so enjoyable, it's a lot of "popular" pieces that he plays. I'm listening to "The Celtic Minstral," which is just enchanting. But just to show how much he is not music snob, I have a great CD called "In the Pink" by James Galway and Henry Mancini! I used his recording of "Baby Elephant Walk" for the DVD I made with my daughter's pictures. I love that his music is so varied and always beautiful... and of course, he's got that platinum flute!

Share your thoughts about Sir James Galway, if you'd like!

Here's a link to his webpage:

http://www.superflute.com/


----------



## Quaverion

This is interesting because my family is friends with a family that actually know him. He also played in Lord of the Rings!


----------



## oistrach13

I'm afraid I haven't heard him yet. my favourite flautist however would be the late Jean-Pierre Rampal. he doesn't play non classical things, though he is a very friendly person, and not a snob at all, I have some haydn trios with him and rostropovich and stern, really amazing, he is very jovial and and excellent team player.

I have however recently borrowed a double CD with some galway in it. might give it a listen tomorrow


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by Rhadamanthys_@Aug 2 2004, 12:31 PM
> *This is interesting because my family is friends with a family that actually know him. He also played in Lord of the Rings!
> [snapback]1067[/snapback]​*


Yes, isn't The Lord of the Rings just filled with the greatest music? I only have the soundtrack for the first one, but I will be getting the other 2 when funds allow it!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 2 2004, 03:32 PM
> *Yes, isn't The Lord of the Rings just filled with the greatest music? I only have the soundtrack for the first one, but I will be getting the other 2 when funds allow it!
> [snapback]1074[/snapback]​*


Yeah! I'd get the ROtK one next. It's the best! B)


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 2 2004, 06:33 PM
> * I love that his music is so varied and always beautiful... and of course, he's got that platinum flute!
> 
> Share your thoughts about Sir James Galway, if you'd like!
> 
> Here's a link to his webpage:
> 
> http://www.superflute.com/
> [snapback]1063[/snapback]​*


I love James Galway's playing--its is really beautiful, and yes his flute is beutiful too!! I don't think I'll ever be nearly that good! :lol:


----------



## Quaverion

He has a flute made of PLATINUM!?? WOW! :blink: That's pretty cool...


----------



## Daniel

The concerts with James and his wife Jeanny are pretty nice!


----------



## baroque flute

What does Jeanny play?


----------



## Daniel

Also flute. They heard them playing a concert for 2 flutes once, i cannot remember the composer unfortunetly...


----------



## oboe_chick

Yeah, he is really good. During the Christmas season there was a concert on tv that we watch with him and his wife in it. It was really neat!


----------



## Guest

I found a vinal in a second hand shop of James Galway, RCA in mint condition I can not find any dates on it but the photo on the front of Galway would put him at about 30-32 at a guess, one of the pieces is Paganini’s Moto Perpetuo, all semi quavers, very fast, it must be 3 minutes plus with no pauses and you can’t detect when he takes a breath, I have forgotten the name for this breathing technique but it is very effective


----------



## rojo

I think the breathing effect you refer to, Andante, is 'circular breathing'. I was never able to do it...  

Galway`s great!


----------



## Guest

Yes you are right rojo, glad I am not the only one, mind you I never play that fast to need it LOL


----------



## Tex

How much do you think he paid for that platinum flute?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Pretty MUCH!


----------



## Smeepers

Tex said:


> How much do you think he paid for that platinum flute?


Very little I would have thought.... in fact I wouldn't be surprised if he was being paid for that flute. A big name such as Galways is a great marketing opportunity.

A few years back I did get the chance to play a Platinum flute briefly.... it was heavy  and I didn't really like it. Some of the custom Yamaha gold flutes were probably the nicest there.

As for Galway.... I never really rated him. He seems to have this arrogance about him that just puts me off and his showy, flambouant style just seems over the top. I have always preferred the playing of Jean Pierre Rampal, and Susan Milan.

***Just seen the date of the last post and now realise I'm resurecting a long dead thread. sorry about that


----------



## Ephemerid

oistrach13 said:


> I'm afraid I haven't heard him yet. my favourite flautist however would be the late Jean-Pierre Rampal. he doesn't play non classical things, though he is a very friendly person, and not a snob at all, I have some haydn trios with him and rostropovich and stern, really amazing, he is very jovial and and excellent team player.
> 
> I have however recently borrowed a double CD with some galway in it. might give it a listen tomorrow


Jean-Pierre Rampall did record a few things with Claude Bolling, those "jazz suites" which fused jazz and baroque together rather nicely.


----------



## millionrainbows

I won two tickets to a Galway concert, from Borders, with the Tokyo String Quartet. Me & the wife got front row seats. She has red hair and is obviously Irish. 
His technique was perfect, I could hear no flubbed notes whatsoever. He kept us entertained and laughing, too. I felt like he spotted us and was playing especially for us, because we were so enthusiastic and smiling, even laughing.

I gained a great respect for Galway because of that. I bought his chronological music history book.


----------

